# Sidescan, downscan, or skip it?



## wihil (Dec 5, 2012)

So I've got 200 bucks burning a hole in my pocket that's got to be spent by Christmas. I love my HDS-7 (even though it seems like now it's outdated #-o with all the new Lowrance units out), and wanted to pick up either a downscan or the LSS unit for it for side scan. 

So I've got a couple options:

There's the LSS-2 module for my HDS that can give me everything for around $600. The problem is that they changed the design of the transducer to 10" long - which while ridiculous on it's own, would look REALLY ridiculous on my 12' tiller boat provided I could find a place to mount it where it won't be blinded.

If I can make do without sidescan, I could get an Elite 5x DSI from Cabelas (who's selling them on sale right now for $270) and just run it along side my HDS. That'll give me an extra screen to look at, and the transducer's small enough I can put it with my 2D transducer. Personally I don't think the image is as sharp as the HDS's LSS unit, but supposedly it is...

-or-

Just skip the whole mess and continue being happy with my HDS and it's 2D. 

I am a sucker for technology, and this crap is changing faster than I can keep up with. I love the pretty pictures that downscan can make, and sidescan would really cut down my "search pattern" with a small motor and boat. If I would have known there was an Elite 7 HDI in the works, I'd never have got the HDS7. I have no doubt that they'll release some other wizzbang doo-dad this summer that'll render me even more useless than I am now. 

For those of you that have Sidescan or Downscan as well as traditional 2D sonar, do you find yourself using the Downscan/sidescan often? Do you feel it helps you fish? Is it worth picking up a module or unit to add it? My fishing style is usually trolling, fishing transitional reefs, weed lines, and occational river structure.

Let me have it, gang.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 6, 2012)

I love my down scan.....haven't quite mastered the side scan yet...but working on it.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 6, 2012)

I would look for a LSS 1 SS unit, the ducer is shorter at ~ 7" but would probably fit on your boat better. The ducer can be flush mounted or real close to flush mount if desired. Should be able to find a LSS 1 unit for under $500 now, possibly find a used one since the new touch versions are out and people will be upgrading to those who have to keep up with the joneses. 

I have the LSS 1 unit on my HDS 8, and its been good to me so far.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 17, 2012)

1. i use both DI and SI but still use the 2D in certain situations.

2. buy a humminbird! when they come up with new technology and software you can download it from their site free of charge then use your computer to upload it into your head unit without buying a new model.

3. their customer service is second to none IMO....


that being said if 2D works for you and your happy with it spend your 200 bucks on something else, im sure you wont have trouble finding something to spend it on...


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2012)

Stick with what you have and use the $200 to put into something else.. 

If you put a second unit up front with you, you'll most likely get interference between your units because you don't have enough width or length on your boat to separate the beams from each other and you'll get crosstalk.

I've got the Gen1 HDS units too (8 & 5x) with structure scan. Structure scan is awesome - and I use side scan more than anything. 

What you might want to look at doing is selling the HDS 7 you have now, save your $200 and wait for the new Elite 7 (https://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Elite/) that is coming out from Lowrance with the down imaging... I think it will be right around $600-700. You shouldn't have any problems getting rid of your 7" (and I might know someone who is interested --- ME.. --)


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 19, 2012)

russ010 said:


> Stick with what you have and use the $200 to put into something else..
> 
> If you put a second unit up front with you, you'll most likely get interference between your units because you don't have enough width or length on your boat to separate the beams from each other and you'll get crosstalk.
> 
> ...



not hijacking......but how bigs that bass in your avatar? just curious because it looks very fishy.......


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stick with what you have and use the $200 to put into something else..
> ...



7.69


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 19, 2012)

russ010 said:


> shawnfish said:
> 
> 
> > russ010 said:
> ...



i was gonna guess a hair under 8lbs... whats with its tail and the other thing between the dorsal fin and its tail?????


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think it's just shadows... I'll look to see if I can find the color version of it. I put it in black and white because it was blurry and it looked better not in color


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 22, 2012)

wihil said:


> The problem is that they changed the design of the transducer to 10" long - which while ridiculous on it's own, would look REALLY ridiculous on my 12' tiller boat provided I could find a place to mount it where it won't be blinded.
> 
> For those of you that have Sidescan or Downscan as well as traditional 2D sonar, do you find yourself using the Downscan/sidescan often? Do you feel it helps you fish? Is it worth picking up a module or unit to add it? My fishing style is usually trolling, fishing transitional reefs, weed lines, and occational river structure.


Whether it's Side Scan (Humminbird) or Structure Scan (Lowrance), once you have used it you never want to go back.
I like HB because their Ducers are smaller, great customer service, and all the features are available in one compact unit
that don't require additional connections for additional features.

The Side/Structure Scan allows you to actually "see" the bottom clearly on each side of the boat up to 240' Left and Right
from the surface to the bottom. You can cover a huge amount of area in a very short time, spoting structure changes 
or looking up under a dock that may holding fish. 
I started with a HB 798Ci Si 5" found on CL for about a year, and enjoyed the ease of use. Like you, 
I wanted to keep up with technology (and a bigger screen), so I found a HB 1197C 10" on CL and sold 
my old unit for what I got it for. 
However a word of caution, my neighbor remarked "Jerry, you have just used up all your excuses for not bringing home any fish".


----------



## wihil (Jan 2, 2013)

Russ - 

I saw that new Elite 7 on the Lowrance site, man that is just my luck. If that thing had been around last year I'd never have jumped onto the HDS wagon, I'd be rocking that and loving it. As for getting rid of my HDS, well, it works good and it's paid for. :lol: The SS is more of a want than a real need at the moment, the lakes I fish are devoid of structure away (the few points that are there are extremely easy to spot with the 2D). The SS was more of a "want" than a need.

Shawn - 

I looked long and hard at the 'bird before I bought the HDS. There was a lot of things I really liked about the unit (8xx series), but ultimately what swayed me away was how limited I felt the software was. I'm a tinkerer, and I love that I can make the Lowrance interface be exactly what I want - with the 'Bird it was what it was. Also thought the screen was better on the HDS and a few other things. Of course now the 'Bird has upgraded all their screens, is doing the software upgrades, etc - definite going to be watching them in the future.

In the end I put the 200 bucks into a good auto inflate vest and the bank. 

Still saving for a bigger boat - when the boat comes, the finder will be upgraded. I hope.  Thank's again for the input gang.


----------



## jmcaswell (Jan 3, 2013)

I am litterally in the same boat as you --- debating on what Unit to buy? and what i will really enjoy and NEED-

Russ has weighed in below and that tells me to lean towards to new add-on LSS units-- Anymore new IMO's? out there Also Battery wise- concering my over mod- will one little 12volter pull the new HDS unit + the stucture scan + other on board electrical stuff- like lights, air pump etc?!

Thanks ! Jim 






wihil said:


> So I've got 200 bucks burning a hole in my pocket that's got to be spent by Christmas. I love my HDS-7 (even though it seems like now it's outdated #-o with all the new Lowrance units out), and wanted to pick up either a downscan or the LSS unit for it for side scan.
> 
> So I've got a couple options:
> 
> ...


----------



## wihil (Jan 4, 2013)

Jim - I run all my electronics on a separate battery from my trolling motor/bilge pump/lights. It's a 12V SLA 18Ahr battery, usually charge it every couple trips out, and I typically fish at night or right at dusk.

A dedicated separate small battery wouldn't be a bad idea, and they don't take up a lot of room - I think mine's like 2"x8"x10" or so.


----------

